# Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ???



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

Please share your opinions. I am looking for a set of replacement rotors and pads for my 2001 Golf. I have ATE PowerSlot rotors up front and stock rear, but it's time for a replacement set all around. I'm looking to keep the price reasonable, and get an improvement over stock.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

This is hilarious. I post a real thread on the vortex and i dont get one reply in like 9 hours. If I had posted on the MK4 forum about my new mid-hatch spoiler (not) I'd be at 5 pages by now.
Never mind, I never asked.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

no need to get your panties in a wad..  The MKiV forum is a strange creature.
Have you looked into the ECS two piece rotors?


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

I'm running ECS cad-plated slotted rotors in stock size. Price is very reasonable and can't complain about performance.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (A3VR6)*

my panties aren't in a wad... I just find it funny. the vortex kinda sucks like that.
anyhow, yeah, I looked at a bunch of stuff over the past week.
I like the ECS setup, a friend of mine has that with boxter brakes and it's








i have decided upon Brembo slotted (not drilled) with Pagid pads. The last set of Pagids I had with my ATE slots were awesome. I guess the best thing to do is not to mess with a good thing. I can do the whole whack for < $500.
thx for the feedback folks.


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

good choice in rotors and pads, thats what I would of recommended...I have the BREMBO 2pc GT kit with pagid blue rs4-2 pads, love it!


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (JoeVeeDubber)*

And I may just dive in and do a TT upgrade on those brakes before I buy rotors... was talkin to WRD last night...


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

I have the brembo 11.3" drilled slotted rotors and highly reccomend them. ECS tuning has them cheapest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ducatipaso* »_And I may just dive in and do a TT upgrade on those brakes before I buy rotors... was talkin to WRD last night...









Isnt there a whole lot more involved for the TDI/2.0 owners to swap out to the TT brakes ?


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (veedublvr)*

change the carrier, caliper and hub(?) everything bolts on


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

It depends on what your goals are. If you want to stop quicker, then get some stock (or OEM replacement) flat surface rotors and better pads. And upgrade your tires to something grippier, too. 
If you want "bling bling" looks, then go for it. But most drilled, slotted or drilled and slotted rotors are poorly designed and can actually hurt braking performance. The ATE Power Discs are one of the few good designs that I've seen. Some of the Brembo drilled rotors and some of the Zimmerman drilled rotors are pretty good, too. But most everything else I've seen is questionable at best, crap at worst.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (Racer_X)*

the brembo slotted rotor is supposed to be an excellent product. my ATEs have been great, just looking at other alternatives. i love to have excellent brakes on my cars, and i think that the stock golf brakes are lacking. the improvement from stock to the ates with better pads was quite good, and i would anticipate that moving to the tt setup with quality rotors and pads would raise the bar another notch. drilled rotors are out of the question.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

did you find a vendor for the slotted brembos?? i'm in the market myself but i haven't spent a lot of time looking.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (screwball)*

Try John at WRD http://www.wrdusa.com ... I bet he can get 'em for ya. He'll be the guy I talk with first when I do this.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec vs Brembo vs ATE vs ??? (ducatipaso)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

